# Simcoe County Smokers FF Pics



## Molson (Feb 8, 2008)

We collaborated our pics, and since my gallery doesn't do clickable thumbs (Or I don't know how) I posted some pics with the accompanying story on BBQ talk.

Follow the link to see them. We had a GREAT time, thanks Witt, and everyone else!

http://www.bbqtalk.ca/forums/viewtopic. ... 7423#17423


----------



## Griff (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like a fun time and good food.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2008)

Great pics looks like a might fine time.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 8, 2008)

Now that looks like a party.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2008)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> Now that looks like a party.


You should have seen those boys at the JACK....
Good times.


----------



## Impailer (Feb 8, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> We collaborated our pics, and since my gallery doesn't do clickable thumbs (Or I don't know how) I posted some pics with the accompanying story on BBQ talk.
> 
> Follow the link to see them. We had a GREAT time, thanks Witt, and everyone else!
> 
> http://www.bbqtalk.ca/forums/viewtopic. ... 7423#17423



Hey, where was my invite?    

That's great   :x  Just finished dinner and after looking at your pictures now I am hungry again...


----------

